# Fossil Stone....



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get this kind of roc at? Its called fossil stone and some of my friends in Indonesia Have this rock and i was wondering if it is available here in the states? Here is picture of the rock im talking about.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

to answer NO, but wow that rock is awesome. i'd love some too  :thumb:


----------



## K5MOW (Apr 19, 2010)

You mite try Shawn at the Rock Shed.

http://therockshed.com

Roger


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Never seen it, but here's my address have your friend ship me some!! :lol: Very cool looking rock, it would look great in my tropheus tank!!


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

They also said it was called mountian rock and they said you have to really hunt for it over there. Didn't know if we could find it here relivivly easy or not lol


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Looks like flint which is a type of quatrz.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

EHE not so sure on the flint i just googled it ad it dont really look anything like it


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks like Rhyolite lava and the cracks are stretching cracks resulting from a flow of a very viscous fluid.
As for finding something similar, the local landscape companies may be your best option.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Another thought is that it could be limestone.

Either way, take a look at your local landscape supplier.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

we don't get limestone in Australia that looks like that, well not in Western Australia. wow wish we did it would make for an awesome rock display in our tanks! :thumb:


----------

